# For all Anime fans, some sad news



## Byokugen (May 5, 2017)

Nya torrent is dead, and this time for good. It a sad day


http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/60197526


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2017)

*holding X to pay respect*


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2017)

But them at horriblesubs said some new forces are working to make a new, better, overpowered replacement for nyaa.
So don't despair!
The sun will rise after the storm!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 5, 2017)

It's not like there aren't any other alternatives, or that new ones won't form in Nyaa's ashes, but the recent ruling in Amsterdam District Court that fan-subs are illegal is a very dangerous precedent. I've already heard of some groups shutting down because/in fear of it. Of course, this doesn't apply to RAWs, but only weebs watch RAWs, so I don't care about whether or not it affects them.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2017)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's not like there aren't any other alternatives, or that new ones won't form in Nyaa's ashes, but the recent ruling in Amsterdam District Court that fan-subs are illegal is a very dangerous precedent. I've already heard of some groups shutting down because/in fear of it. Of course, this doesn't apply to RAWs, but only weebs watch RAWs, so I don't care about whether or not it affects them.


Well, time to learn more languages to watch movies in OV directly RAWed.
Japanese probably won't be that big of a problem, but some other languages would.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2017)

Why bother living anymore?


----------



## Byokugen (May 5, 2017)

I know there will be am alternative, butbold db was purged.... I was on nya since it begun, and am just a sad potato now :-(


----------



## Alkéryn (May 5, 2017)

First time ever a torrent site I used go down
well i still have t411


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 5, 2017)

Such is old news.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2017)

Who or what was Nyatorrent


----------



## Alkéryn (May 5, 2017)

Sobliv said:


> Who or what was Nyatorrent


A torrent website and tracker mostly hosting anime related torrent


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2017)

Actually it was Nyaatorrent (typo in the OP).
I guess you could say it was a big place that stored and scored anime torrents, mostly fansubs and raws.
The score part was interesting I guess.
It was a public torrent tracker for mostly very new stuff, the standard one used by the fansub community.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 5, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Actually it was Nyaatorrent (typo in the OP).
> I guess you could say it was a big place that stored and scored anime torrents, mostly fansubs and raws.
> The score part was interesting I guess.
> It was a public torrent tracker for mostly very new stuff, the standard one used by the fansub community.


Well in my head it was 'nyaase'
mostly because the url was nyaa.se


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 5, 2017)

nooooo, rip


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2017)

A shame. Hopefully whoever takes up the task of a new anime torrent site is up to the challenge.

RIP Nyaa.


----------



## TyBlood13 (May 5, 2017)

Welp, obscure anime just got a lot harder to find. RIP


----------



## Kurt91 (May 5, 2017)

Personally, I just used a streaming site. I happen to know two of them, one being good for dubbed anime and movies, the other specializing in subtitled ones. Is there that much of a benefit to using a torrent? I kind of thought most people used streaming sites. I must be missing something.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 5, 2017)

Kurt91 said:


> Personally, I just used a streaming site. I happen to know two of them, one being good for dubbed anime and movies, the other specializing in subtitled ones. Is there that much of a benefit to using a torrent? I kind of thought most people used streaming sites. I must be missing something.


The streaming sites I've seen haven't offered much/any choices when it comes to fansub groups. Some are just plain awful, with tons of spelling/grammar/translation errors. It's nice being able to find your favorite groups and the work that they've done. It's also more difficult (in my experience, at least) to find 1080p. Even if the specific episode/season/series is labeled as "HD" it could be 720p or sometimes less. The effort difference between the two methods is minimal at best.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2017)

Kurt91 said:


> Personally, I just used a streaming site. I happen to know two of them, one being good for dubbed anime and movies, the other specializing in subtitled ones. Is there that much of a benefit to using a torrent? I kind of thought most people used streaming sites. I must be missing something.


Yes, video quality mostly. /s
There are also a lot of not so popular things that were easier to find in nyaa.
Either way I don't really use torrent.
Regarding streaming, I use mostly Crunchyroll (legally), and there the video quality is great but many times things are not available because of regional lockout (Germany...), then I normally go and XDCC the horriblesubs rip of Crunchyroll release, feeling totally clean at heart because I am paying fucking Crunchyroll monthly anyway.

But then I also sometimes go to one of those "alternative" streaming sites out of convenience if they have something I want to watch, and the video quality is shit in comparison, but well it works...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 5, 2017)

Like when any torrent site goes down, there's always plenty of alternatives. Most fansub groups have their own sites, game rippers usually tag stuff and upload it elsewhere, and if you're looking for untouched video you can just suck it up and import the DVD/Blu-Ray.

I'll admit I found a handful of obscure soundtracks there, but I could probably find them elsewhere if I really cared enough.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Like when any torrent site goes down, there's always plenty of alternatives. Most fansub groups have their own sites, game rippers usually tag stuff and upload it elsewhere, and if you're looking for untouched video _*you can just suck it up and import the DVD/Blu-Ray*_.
> 
> I'll admit I found a handful of obscure soundtracks there, but I could probably find them elsewhere if I really cared enough.


Yeah, but that is slow as fuck.
E.g. I am still waiting for my preorder of Your Name Collector Edition Bluray to even show up an estimated availability date.
And of course, even though the movie has already been shown on Cinema in the USA, Spain, Argentina, Italy, France, -insert almost every country here-, ....... it doesn't even have a date for Cinema release on Germany.
...
Well, at least I was able to watch that ripped screener DVD from somewhere, but still hurts not being able to pay and watch it with a decent quality.
I even considered flying to Spain to watch it on cinema, but was too late trying to book the flight and missed the show times.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 5, 2017)

Yeah I just noticed myself, but wasn't there for anime reasons "cough" "cough" its a darn shame too since it was a reliable place to download good seeded content
ohwell like the old saying goes "All good things must come to an end" but yeah not really bad news for Anime tho


----------



## Byokugen (May 5, 2017)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah I just noticed myself, but wasn't there for anime reasons "cough" "cough" its a darn shame too since it was a reliable place to download good seeded content
> ohwell like the old saying goes "All good things must come to an end" but yeah not really bad news for Anime tho


Pr0n :-P 
I will jist miss the whole thing... never thought that the day will come, I have to remove my bookmark. Oh no... *cries*


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 5, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Pr0n :-P
> I will jist miss the whole thing... never thought that the day will come, I have to remove my bookmark. Oh no... *cries*


Yeah lol a specific Jav label not something you could easily find on the net without paying or quality loss. Its a real bummer since only 1 dedicated person uploaded a collection worth on Nyaa
welp this guy has enough treasure Nyaa served its purpose lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2017)

Kurt91 said:


> I just used a streaming site


Streaming with reliable internet in Australia? I wish.


----------



## Byokugen (May 5, 2017)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah lol a specific Jav label not something you could easily find on the net without paying or quality loss. Its a real bummer since only 1 dedicated person uploaded a collection worth on Nyaa
> welp this guy has enough treasure Nyaa served its purpose lol


Well Im sorry for your loss? Never looked for jav *innocent *


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2017)

@MasterJ360 Don't be so sad about your loss, tokyotosho would probably still supply most of your needs...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> @MasterJ360 Don't be so sad about your loss, tokyotosho would probably still supply most of your needs...


Thinking about it better... perhaps not...





So sad for your loss...


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 5, 2017)

RIP


Yet the pirate's ship has not yet sank.

We will rise again my brothers and sisters!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 5, 2017)

Hey, anime been dead in america for long time, only network on tv with anime is Adult swim with toonami, somehow in the time i missed watching tv, POKEMON is on disney channel and YU-GI-OH is on nicktoons, and also some other not as good anime, but adult swim got toonami and is only about 3 hours every saturday. THERE LIKE almost nothing on with anime. Reasons why people either got to subscribe to crunchy roll, or funimation, or hulu, netflix or SOMETHING. O_O

(Where am i supposed to find mouse now)


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2017)

Huh, last time i used it was a year ago or something to download big pack of Kiniro Mosaic.
Oh well, press F to pay respect *spams F button*

I'm still mostly watching HorribleSubs on these streaming sites since i'm too lazy to use USendMii to display video.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 5, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> But them at horriblesubs said some new forces are working to make a new, better, overpowered replacement for nyaa.
> So don't despair!
> The sun will rise after the storm!


Even so, the whole database has been wiped out so if a NyaaTorrents 2.0 comes to fruition, everything will need to be reuploaded. I mean, NT was a great website to share anime content (I did so myself, i.e, Dragon Ball Super, Shin-chan and Doraemon in Castellano) but after the leechers were done with it.. that was it. They didn't stick around to help seeding it. 

Late leechers were out of luck because I wasn't seeding the content anymore and the previous leechers had vanished. Pretty shitty thing to do when it's about helping each other.

https://twitter.com/HorribleSubs/status/859693915720474624


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 7, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I even considered flying to Spain to watch it on cinema, but was too late trying to book the flight and missed the show times.


Must have been an incredible movie for you to fly to another country just to watch it in better quality.


----------



## keven3477 (May 7, 2017)

It was a good thing I got to finish downloading my arc-v episodes from there before the site was terminated because it is the only place I could find them. Since I have no good connection speed for streaming and can only watch anime on my ipod while moving to places, downloading anime is the only way for me. KaT and Nya were my only 2 good places for anime downloading and they got terminated. Kissanime is all I have left but it is annoying for me because I have to download episode per episode using a Mozilla plugin.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Kissanime is all I have left but it is annoying for me because I have to download episode per episode using a Mozilla plugin.


You could download episodes directly from them but they got DMCA strikes so...
And it's super slow on other hand...


----------



## Byokugen (May 7, 2017)

I'm gonna make my own Nya, with Blackjack and Hookers!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2017)

*snip*
And it seems it came back with most of the database intact.


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 14, 2017)

Never heard of it


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 14, 2017)

I'll just leave this here *snip*


----------



## DeoNaught (May 14, 2017)

you know that's 4chan?


----------



## Byokugen (May 14, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> you know that's 4chan?


Hahah 4chan is awesome. I stumbled upon it back in 2005, and that's why I'm not a snowflake


----------

